# Send Eric's Grandma a Postcard!



## EricNoah (Nov 3, 2004)

You all know about "Eric's Grandma," right?  She's one of the driving forces behind the great community feeling here at EN World.  By using her attitude as a guide, I was able to establish a simple ground rule that has worked on these forums for years.  

She doesn't know much about the Internet or D&D or EN World, but she knows a lot about treating people with respect and yet letting people have their conversations and not butting in too much. By pretending that she was around, reading the forums, folks understood what level of profanity, crude talk, rudness, etc. we would tolerate.  My values, the ones I tried to show in the way I ran the forums, in many ways are a reflection of hers.

Last summer someone gave me the idea that it might be fun to see if we could get a whole bunch of people to send "Eric's Grandma" post cards.  Well, I think the time is right. She's spending the winter with my parents while she has some medical treatments, and I think she'd love to see tons of cool postcards.  It would make her holiday season a lot more cheerful.  

So, here's the scoop:  If you would like, please send a post card to:

Nettie Hoguieson
c/o Cheryl Noah
3164 Co Rd N
Boyceville, WI 54725 

Can I give you some tips, hints, suggestions? 
1) Assume she knows about EN World (I'll make sure she's filled in).
2) If you're timing it for the holidays a holiday greeting would be appropriate.
3) The cards will be screened before she gets them so ... you know... 
4) When selecting a post card, I bet she'd love to see "geographical" cards -- highlighting some famous place or the terrain of your state or country.  
5) If you have a thought about how your time at EN World has been improved by "having her around," even metaphorically, I'm sure she'd love to hear that sort of thing.  
6) You may address her as Mrs. Hoguieson or Nettie.  

Thanks, folks -- I'm looking forward to hearing what she thinks about all of this when they start rolling in!


----------



## the Jester (Nov 3, 2004)

I love it...

Will try to pick up a postcard and send it her way, Eric!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Nov 3, 2004)

A wonderful idea... I'll do my part since she's been doing hers for so many years 

AR


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 3, 2004)

I call administrative fiat! Eric's Grandma has inadvertently done so much for us, we should do something for her - so I'm moving this into General Discussion. What a great idea.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 3, 2004)

And here I am, with a few leftover postcards from my honeymoon!  Perfect!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 3, 2004)

Postcard finished.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll be sending one off. I'm going to address her as Mrs. Hoguieson though (Rather than Nettie).

Having felt her wrath on more than one occasion I don't feel comfortable being that "Familiar" with her


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 3, 2004)

_None can say what started the great Postcard Riot of 2004.  Folks 'round here figure Boycetown had it comin', but me....I think it was due to them Internets.  Too many of them dang things about._"  

I've advised my players of their civic duty, you understand.


----------



## jgbrowning (Nov 3, 2004)

We'll pick up some postcards in India and send them here way. I don't think you can get a more famous place... 

Actually, I may have a few left over from when we were there last... gotta look.

joe b.


----------



## jaerdaph (Nov 3, 2004)

One Empire State Building post card coming Nettie's way!

You know, in ten years of working on West 34th Street, I'd never been in the little tourist gift shop outside my office building.

If Nettie is ever in need of "tee shirt tee shirt five dollar", I've got her covered!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll get out and find a good post card in the next week or so!


----------



## KB9JMQ (Nov 3, 2004)

Count on one coming from me in a day or two


----------



## francisca (Nov 3, 2004)

Eric, I'd be glad to send her a post card.  I'll hold off until closer to the holidays.


----------



## Jupp (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey thats a cool idea! I'll go on the hunt for a nice iconic "geographical" card motive tomorrow.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 3, 2004)

Wow, you guys are good people.   I am 99% sure she'll be tickled pink and 1% afraid she'll be freaked out!


----------



## jgbrowning (Nov 3, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are good people.   I am 99% sure she'll be tickled pink and 1% afraid she'll be freaked out!




Well, it may be time for you to add "Cult Leader" to your resume, Mr. Noah.





joe b.


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 3, 2004)

Note to self: Find out, how to go about sending a postcard to the USA.

For those of us overseas, does simply copying down the address as given suffice or need the abbreviations be written out?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Note to self: Find out, how to go about sending a postcard to the USA.
> 
> For those of us overseas, does simply copying down the address as given suffice or need the abbreviations be written out?



 You'll need to add USA to the address


----------



## BOZ (Nov 3, 2004)

you're just the bestest grandson in the world.    she'll really appreciate that (if it doesn't scare her too much).


----------



## I'm A Banana (Nov 3, 2004)

I have to make mine from maccaroni first, but I bet she'll love it! 

MACCARONI TIME!


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 3, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You'll need to add USA to the address



Obviously. I meant apart from that.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Nov 3, 2004)

What would you want to add on top of that?

The only problem I could see is if you're from a country that doesn't use the latin alphabet...

But whatever you do, I'd stop by the post office to know how much sending a postcard to the US costs... I think it's 92¢ here in Canada...

AR


----------



## JesterPoet (Nov 3, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> What would you want to add on top of that?
> 
> The only problem I could see is if you're from a country that doesn't use the latin alphabet...
> 
> ...





Wow... 92¢ Canadian?  Isn't that like 2¢ American?  Or do they just pay you for sending it instead?

Hehehehe.... I kid, I kid!  (I just made reservations at a Canadian hotel and was amazed how cheap it was)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 3, 2004)

Can we send group shots? I think it might be cool if the Meepites got together in Philly, say at the Liberty Bell and had a picture taken and then placed on a post card.


----------



## Ranes (Nov 3, 2004)

You mean if I just address it to, "Eric's Gran, USA," it might not get there?

I once sent my GF in England a postcard from France, addressed:

"A, last house on the left in X, if you're heading to Y, England." It got there. Mind you, when I got back, she asked, "Don't you know where I live?"

Anyway, I'll hit the postcard shop tomorrow, although landmarks around here are about as interesting as pebbles. Small ones.

Great idea, Eric.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 3, 2004)

*History....*

Forgive me, I have heard this in passing, on Eric's grandmom...being around in the forums.

How did this get started, if anyone wishes to explain.

*okay...I have been greatly perplexed by the legendary status*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Obviously. I meant apart from that.



 Actually, beyond extra stamps and such...that IS it.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 4, 2004)

Great project, Eric!  I think I have the perfect postcard.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 4, 2004)

rats... i think my perfect postcard is in the attic of my parent's house 681.2 miles away. you know the OD&D ones.   

i'll just send one with a picture of Stoned Mountain, Jawja on it then. my transplant home.


----------



## Tatsukun (Nov 4, 2004)

Right, I've almost finished making my card. I'm going for the hand-made Japanese style. I'm thinking Mt. Fuji would be nice (you can buy the cover art to attach to your paper card). 

It goes off tomorrow! 

 -Tatsu

P.S> This has got to make up for going to Marketing School, Karma-wise


----------



## Rugger (Nov 4, 2004)

I've been living-in/vacationing in this area of Vermont for 25 years and I've never actually sent a postcard from Killington....

Tomorrow I gots to go find me one to send to ENWorld's Grandma!! Woot!

- Matt

(Yeah Eric, I could imagine this getting scary when you lose her under the mountain of cards


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm gonna check to see if the Tarrasque Wrangler Birthplace National Monument gift shop has postcards.

 ...

 ......

 Ooooh, it does!  And it has a pic of the goat pasture where I first saw the UFO and everything!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 4, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> 6) You may address her as Mrs. Hoguieson or Nettie.




Aww... not 'Grandma'? 

Aren't we 'part of the family'?

-Hyp.


----------



## Malin Genie (Nov 4, 2004)

Sent!

Any bets on how many postcards Eric's Grandma will actually end up receiving?

My guess is 103.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Nov 4, 2004)

She gets a cow from me. Hope she likes it!


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Nov 4, 2004)

I guess it's going to have to be the royal family from this end - one postcard added to the lunch time shopping list


----------



## Maldur (Nov 4, 2004)

to do list: buy postcard 

great Idea Eric, Let us know how many show up


----------



## Steverooo (Nov 4, 2004)

Ranes said:
			
		

> You mean if I just address it to, "Eric's Gran, USA," it might not get there?
> 
> I once sent my GF in England a postcard from France, addressed:
> 
> "A, last house on the left in X, if you're heading to Y, England." It got there. Mind you, when I got back, she asked, "Don't you know where I live?"




Actually, a postcard addressed to:

John
Ton
Wood
England

was correctly delivered, back in the later 1800s...  The recipient was 



Spoiler



John Overton, in Underwood, England


!


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 4, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Aren't we 'part of the family'?



Grandma's not in the Mafia, if that's what you're implying, Smurf!


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 4, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Can we send group shots? I think it might be cool if the Meepites got together in Philly, say at the Liberty Bell and had a picture taken and then placed on a post card.



Oh you betcha -- I'm sure she'd love to see it!


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 4, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Forgive me, I have heard this in passing, on Eric's grandmom...being around in the forums.
> 
> How did this get started, if anyone wishes to explain.
> 
> *okay...I have been greatly perplexed by the legendary status*



It's not all that mysterious...  When I established the forums for Eric Noah's Unofficial D&D Third Edition News in early 2000 (the predecessor to these forums), I established three rules: keep it civil, keep it clean, and keep it on topic.  

To assist folks with the 2nd rule (keep it clean), I asked them to assume that my grandmother was reading the forums and to avoid offending her.  Everyone has a pretty good feel for how to behave around senior citizens if you want to stay in their good graces, and so folks knew that there was to be a limit on profanity, links to inappropriate websites, etc.  And when someone would cross the line or get close to it, others would remind them not to offend "Eric's Grandma."  

So she's been with us in spirit for many years!


----------



## Henry (Nov 4, 2004)

In the true fashion of a teacher, Eric has used his influence, not to create a Flash Mob, but a Flash Card. 


I'll send one this weekend!


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 4, 2004)

Here's the explanation I e-mailed her via my mother.  Hopefully this will make some kind of sense.  I'll see her around Christmas, maybe I can get a picture of her with all of her postcards!  (and some of the "history" of the site is a simplification for her benefit )



> You are going to be receiving some postcards over the next couple of months and I wanted to explain why!
> 
> In 1999 I started a D&D website which I ran for two years.  In that time I established an Internet message board where thousands of people post messages about D&D.  While I no longer run the website, it still exists and is run by my friend Russ, who lives in England.  The website is now called EN World (EN, of course, being my initials -- the site was re-named by Russ in my honor after I "retired") and even though I'm not in charge any more I still post messages there a lot and am sort of treated like a "retired celebrity" or something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oryan77 (Nov 4, 2004)

I know I'm a new poster here and I certainly have no business acting like a moderator, but how would grandma feel knowing her own grandson abused his status and let an off topic post go on for 3 pages now? You still have a lot to learn from your grandmother  

*EnWorld FAQ*


> *Keep it on topic:* Ok, so it's not that we actually forbid off-topic conversation. But keep in mind that this is a D&D and D20 site, with many sub-forums on lots of related topics. Try to put your posts in the right forums (it helps people find stuff, for one thing); off-topic posts go in the Off Topic forum. By popular demand, off-topic polls (not posts -- polls) are forbidden. And in this category I should mention the "no religion, no politics" rule -- please refrain from discussion of a religious or political nature. This last may seem a rather draconic rule, but it has helped keep the peace around here for a long time. There are plenty of places on the internet where one could have those sorts of discussion.




*dodges the angry mobs airborn projectiles*      It was joke!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Eric - I'll be sending one soon as well!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 5, 2004)

Eric, the explanation is great.


----------



## Umbra (Nov 5, 2004)

Eric, this is a brilliant gift and a great way to honour your Grandma!  It's also a lot of fun.    Please provide us with lots of feedback on how Grandma and the rest of the family react!

One postcard is on it's way from Melbourne Downunder.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 5, 2004)

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> I know I'm a new poster here and I certainly have no business acting like a moderator, but how would grandma feel knowing her own grandson abused his status and let an off topic post go on for 3 pages now? You still have a lot to learn from your grandmother



Hey, don't blame me -- I posted this in Meta like a good boy.  It's that darned three-legged cat I tells ya!


----------



## ivocaliban (Nov 5, 2004)

Consider it done!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 5, 2004)

In the mail it goes, courtesy of Mr. jefferson's University...


----------



## diaglo (Nov 8, 2004)

sent one from UNHCR.. http://www.unhcr.ch/cgi-bin/texis/vtx/home

considering i am the federal government and i work with groups like these that do good work. i thought it appropriate.

sorry if it's too political....


----------



## jonesy (Nov 8, 2004)

Two postcards on their way. One from yours truly and one collectively from my rpg group.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 10, 2004)

Update: Hey, folks, grandma is starting to receive cards!  She's really enjoying them and is very relieved that she doesn't have to reply to them all!   I'll try to round up some more info (like how many she's received, etc.).


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 10, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Update: Hey, folks, grandma is starting to receive cards!  She's really enjoying them and is very relieved that she doesn't have to reply to them all!   I'll try to round up some more info (like how many she's received, etc.).




Cool!   

Maybe you can find out how many she receives from each state/country? That might be neat, to see if she can get one from all 50 states!


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2004)

One coming from Singapore...


----------



## diaglo (Nov 15, 2004)

EN,

any news on the count?

inquiring minds and all that...


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 15, 2004)

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> I know I'm a new poster here and I certainly have no business acting like a moderator, but how would grandma feel knowing her own grandson abused his status and let an off topic post go on for 3 pages now?




The nice thing about being an admin is that you get to decide when to break your own rules. We wouldn't be here at all without Eric, so this is an executive decision on my part.  

Eric, any feedback yet?


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 15, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Eric, any feedback yet?



Nothing since post #53.   I will probably talk to my family sometime this month to get Christmas present ideas and will try to gather more info then.  And I'll be up there at Christmas and maybe will snap a picture.

Thanks again, folks!


----------



## Umbra (Nov 22, 2004)

What I really want to know is if the travel bug bites!  For anyone in your family.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 29, 2004)

Update:  Grandma has received about 20 postcards.  Thank you for doing this!  She's really enjoying it.  

This is my final bump:  if you were holding off until the holidays this would be a good time!  Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 29, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Update:  Grandma has received about 20 postcards.  Thank you for doing this!  She's really enjoying it.
> 
> This is my final bump:  if you were holding off until the holidays this would be a good time!  Thanks again, everyone!




Ours are going out this week. Its kind of hard to find a postcard of Rochester that shows all our water and green and isn't a sales pitch to big business... Goofy Mayor... :\

But they'll be mailed out by Wednesday. One from myself and each of my kids (also ENWorld members)


----------



## diaglo (Dec 9, 2004)

any update on the count? i know i sent 2. and if she only got 20.. that is just sad.


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 9, 2004)

I'll have an update after I see her at Christmas.  I'll try to get a picture then.  Thanks!


----------



## Laurel (Dec 9, 2004)

1) Cool idea.  Late to the bandwagon here, but just getting to my holiday cards done so I'll one put one in for her as well 

2) I know you want to screen things just to make sure even in mail we keep to the grandma code, but if we send a picture of our group (card so not postcard) should we put anything on the outside so you can open it first then pass it on?  Or is the c/o enough to let you know?


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 9, 2004)

c/o is fine -- my mother's doing the screening and knows what to look for.  Thanks!


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm back from visiting the family and have a couple of pictures to share!  Grandma was feeling a little self-conscious about being in a picture (she hasn't been well) but take a look at the haul of cards and well wishes!  Grandma was very pleased.  She says we give her too much credit, but we all know how much Grandma's Rule means to this place.  Thanks again for all who sent her a card and brightened up her holidays.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 28, 2004)

Great photos!


----------



## Krug (Dec 28, 2004)

Hope your grandma is feeling well. (I'm at top left)


----------



## Frostmarrow (Dec 28, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Hope your grandma is feeling well. (I'm at top left)




Cool! I hope so too. (I'm the second card below you.)


----------



## diaglo (Dec 28, 2004)

hope your gram is well soon.

(i think one of the cards i sent was the one with the kid.. second row from left in the middle)


----------



## Richards (Dec 28, 2004)

Cool, mine made it as well (middle of the right column).  So Eric, how is your Grandma doing?

Johnathan


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 28, 2004)

Grandma was diagnosed with cancer in August.  She had some surgery, then moved from Iowa to Wisconsin to live with my parents so she could undergo a few chemo treatments.  Today was her last treatment, and so far so good -- it seems to be working pretty well and she seems to be tolerating it, too.  Probably around the beginning of spring, if things are continuing to go well, she may get to move back to Iowa to live in an apartment, possibly with some assistance.  Thanks for the concern!


----------



## Doc_Souark (Dec 28, 2004)

Give Grandma Noah a big hug for me, she's a special lady


----------



## Doc_Souark (Dec 28, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Hey, don't blame me -- I posted this in Meta like a good boy.  It's that darned three-legged cat I tells ya!




That's the fourth rule, when all else fails BLAME THE CAT !!!


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 28, 2004)

Fair enough. I've now shifted it into OT so that it doesn't sink as quickly, and because that's where it really belongs.


----------



## ivocaliban (Dec 28, 2004)

Glad to have been of help, small though it was. Having recently dealt with cancer in my family I know it's a matter of getting the best out of every day. Here's hoping she makes a full and speedy recovery and that you and yours have a wonderful new year.

EDIT: I guess I forgot this part...(Lower left corner.)


----------



## Malin Genie (Dec 28, 2004)

I too hope she does well!

(Second row from the front, far right)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 28, 2004)

Wish her a Happy New Year, and best wishes for a quick recovery!
(I'm the second column from left, third card down)


----------



## jonesy (Dec 28, 2004)

Truckloads of health to her!

What did she think of the kitten card?


----------



## Umbra (Dec 29, 2004)

We give her too much credit!?  I think you need to explain to your grandma how vicious it can get on the web and what an oasis of reason ENWorld is!    I'm glad she enjoyed the cards.  It was fun to do.

(The red Ayres Rock in the middle).


----------



## CRGreathouse (Dec 29, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Grandma was diagnosed with cancer in August.  She had some surgery, then moved from Iowa to Wisconsin to live with my parents so she could undergo a few chemo treatments.  Today was her last treatment, and so far so good -- it seems to be working pretty well and she seems to be tolerating it, too.  Probably around the beginning of spring, if things are continuing to go well, she may get to move back to Iowa to live in an apartment, possibly with some assistance.  Thanks for the concern!




That sounds quite similar to what my grandma is going through now, though she's less far along than yours.

Best wishes!  I'll keep her in my prayers.

(Top row, second from the left.)


----------



## Pierce (Dec 29, 2004)

*Just read this*

I just saw this message today, so I've popped a holiday card in the mail.  I hope she likes it!

I lost one of my grandmothers to cancer back in the early 90s.  She battled it into remission a number of times and enjoyed a great quality of life up until the very end.  Here's best wishes and newer, better treatments to yours!


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm sorry to say that I just saw this thread!  I will buy a card this weekend and send it along--Eric's Grandma needs to know just how important her influence has been on people she has never even met.


----------

